# Success stories...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

As I am embarking on this journey as a first time dog owner with the lovely Lola, I think it would be helpful for people like me to hear some success stories from those of you who have got through to the other side. By this I mean those who may have struggled or thought they were never getting anywhere in the beginning and now have a well rounded poo!

Thanks!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a slightly different success story, which I will still share with you, if thats ok.

My son who is now 20yrs, was suffering from severe depression and I try as I might, I couldn't get him to reach out for help. Being over 18yrs he's classed as an adult and my wish to help him was limited. The stress was huge, I'd lost my son to an illness that I was having to learn about.

It dawned on me that a dog would help or I hoped a dog would help. He has always wanted a dog and it just didn't seem to fit into our life. On top of this I was suffering from empty nest syndrome, with my eldest at Uni and my youngest in the depth of depression.

Hubby was not so sure and kept saying no. I researched for 6 months on what bred would suit my long list or requirements, never giving up hope. Finally he agreed. Three days later (by absolute chance), we brought Millie home, a 10 week old puppy.

She was so calm and soothing. I would take her up to my son who was stuck in bed and let her just sit with him. Gradually he made improvements and after 3 months of having Millie live with us, he asked for help. The first time in 3 yrs. Its was a year ago that he started treatment and my son is back to his former self.

So no Millie wasn't a problem puppy at all, amazingly. People who met her used to ask if she really was a puppy because she was so calm. She's a very special girl who seemed to know what to do.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah Julie that is such a wonderful story, that brings a tear to my eye. Millie is so oblivious of the huge ways she helped Charlie, she is just being her happy, cuddly self. Well done to all of you. Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Julie - your story really touched me. I've 3 sons and the eldest is 16 and I can just imagine how hard that must have been for you. They seem so vulnerable in their teens with all the pressures around them. A friend went through something very similar to you too with their son and they got a dog which helped too. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I am embarking on this journey as a first time dog owner with the lovely Lola, I think it would be helpful for people like me to hear some success stories from those of you who have got through to the other side. By this I mean those who may have struggled or thought they were never getting anywhere in the beginning and now have a well rounded poo!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ruth, yes we had a tough puppyhood with our boy. Not with toilet training, that went quite well. The biting, digging holes in the garden, tearing up every single plant in the garden, eating the garden fence, hanging off my washing that was out drying, stealing shoes, chewing up the kids toys and ripping holes in any clothes he could jump up to reach!! I think that just about covers everything!
We nearly had divorces in this house over that puppy!!..........now 2 years later, we have a chilled, beautiful, calm, friendly, loving member of our family and wouldn't be without him. It was entirely worth it n the end, so stick with it it gets so much easier and the dog you get at the end of all the puppy stuff is the best dog you could wish for.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And now he's sporting a broken leg having fallen from the top of a climbing wall


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I have a slightly different success story, which I will still share with you, if thats ok.
> 
> My son who is now 20yrs, was suffering from severe depression and I try as I might, I couldn't get him to reach out for help. Being over 18yrs he's classed as an adult and my wish to help him was limited. The stress was huge, I'd lost my son to an illness that I was having to learn about.
> 
> ...



What a lovely & inspiring story Julie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely story.. Thanks for sharing. Endearing.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Ruth. My Molly is still a puppy herself and still has lots to learn however Last night she secretly made me very proud. I was out for a walk with my best friend and her parents dog Roxie, a Jack Russell. Roxie is a lovely dog and has taken well to Molly and tolerates her puppy pestering and Molly adores Roxie with no one else getting a look in when she's there. Roxie is definitely top dog  ANYWAY, Roxies recall is awful and she cannot be let off the lead as any scent of a rabbit etc and she'd be off. My friend often jokes that she was off for the hills at 3 weeks old! It is a great shame as she's missing out on so much. So our walks together are obviously on lead, however last night after a long walk, we were in the field backing on to my friends house so she said I'll let her off as she's fine here!! Well no sooner was the lead off when Roxie shot backwards and made for the woods behind the field with Molly in hot pursuit !! I was thinking, right this is the furthest she's ever gone, she is never far from my side. They were a good distance away so we started to shout on them, Roxie never turned and went straight into the woods, however Molly turned round and stopped and waited . Her best buddy was off but she decided to stay, bless her. I got her on the lead and we then spent an hour Looking for Roxie and when my friend did find her, Roxie showed no signs of distress or of wanting to come back to us particularly!! She is a very friendly dog but when she's out, she's on a mission to hunt. Now, that would never have been Molly or any other cockapoos Im sure..fair enough perhaps the initial excitement of running off but you then want to know where your owners are and surely would be happy to see them in the dark woods at night when they finally found you??!!.Maybe i'm being slightly naive and will have problems to come with recall but cockapoos are such people dogs and can't bare being too far away from you which is great  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I have a slightly different success story, which I will still share with you, if thats ok.
> 
> My son who is now 20yrs, was suffering from severe depression and I try as I might, I couldn't get him to reach out for help. Being over 18yrs he's classed as an adult and my wish to help him was limited. The stress was huge, I'd lost my son to an illness that I was having to learn about.
> 
> ...



Yours is such a lovely story Julie and I am so pleased that your son is now doing well albeit with a broken leg!! Depression is such a debilitating illness as my Mum suffered for many years with it so I totally sympathise although I do get angry that they consider people of 18 years of age as an adult as in the eyes of the law they might be but I don't think that they are all equipped mentally to deal with adult situations etc and every case should be treated individually. 

Millie is definitely a special girl  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Thanks Mairi*

Mairi, 

That's a great story. Puts my mind at rest for later on when we are out and about. At the minute, Lola loves to chase my cats, I'm hoping that novelty wears off goodness knows where she would end up!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the lovely comments. It was a long road, but successful 

I'm tempted for Millie to be a PAT dog, but round here it's all nursing homes and I want her to work with teenagers. I'll need to make further enquiries. Once I'm less busy with hospitals.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had an emotional day.... just read your story Julie and now tears are rolling down my cheeks.

...and as for Stela -she is still work in progress, I hope for a happy ending of the story


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Millie Dog


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Me too Jo jo :love-eyes:

Ruth ive never owned a dog before and if ever you've read my posts on here you may know Buddy has always been a real character, dont get me wrong he was the easiest dog to toilet train and whenever i let him off lead he always stays in sight never runs off (unless he sees another dog)

He is the most friendlest dog you will ever meet he loves every type of dog and has a zest for life that is amazing.

But it has been hard work ,the one thing i reccomend is dog training and keep practicing your commands it has helped me loads as Buddy can be very strong willed at times.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was a nipper, especially the backs of legs. I used to get so upset because he'd only do it with me and not my boyfriend (I seem to remember a tear fueled post here where I was crying my eyes out because I thought Vincent hated me!!)! The bruises on my legs....wow it was horrible!
But once we started taking him to training class and had lots of fun and engaging stuff to do with him (you won't believe how much better they get once you can take them on walks!) he stopped  He's now a great dog and very loving with me! He's not perfect mind, but he's my Vincent <3


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ruth, if you look at the thread 'Gremlin pups' you will read similar tales, we were calling our pups Gremlins as they could be almost sweet at times but seemed really mad and quite nasty at other times, my Dudley has been a real challenge for us, he came into our home full of confidence, energy and attitude!! I was quite upset for a while that we didn't have the cuddly pup I had dreamt of, but with patience and some hard work (being consistent and lots of training) he is, at 5 months turning into a lovely dog, he still has his mad moments but they don't last as long, and I can even get the occasional cuddle now. The magic calming down time does seem to be around 18-22 weeks, this sounded a long time to me to wait when Dudley was about 12 weeks but when you look back from the other side it doesn't seem so long. Hang in there.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty too was a little horror as a pup, she was very hyper and manic , almost never sleeping. She would nip and even lunge at our faces, the more you told her off the more she would just'answer you back'..toilet training was very slow..
she was always chewing things she shouldn't including skirting boards which had to keep getting repaired....she actually caused quite a lot of arguments even to the point of me threatening to take her back to the breeder!!
She is now 14 months old and although still a 'live' wire is the apple of my eye.
The calming down process has been gradual and I don't think I had realised how much until we bought Ted home ( although Ted is a totally different kettle of fish and couldn't be easier..)....so it all takes time....they are all different, have their good points and bad points but the all get there in the end and are fab dogs x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love these stories.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Really enjoying these stories, thanks for sharing.

We collect Hattie next saturday and although, having wanted a dog for most of my life, I am very excited, I am also rather anxious about puppyhood. However, I look forward to having a (hopefully!) wonderful dog like the ones you all describe at the end of it.

So good to know i can come on here and vent frustration if need be and get support.

Julie - Your story has brought a lump to my throat, so glad Millie has helped your family so much.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The stories are great. Loving this thread still. I find it really helpful. Lola is doing great. It's stressful at times moreso because I want to do the best for her. All in all it's going well and I love her with all my heart :ilmc:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

First of all I just wanted to say that your story was really beautiful, Julie. 

Last night I had a proud moment with Scarlett. I have never owned a dog before, so I am just doing my best and going by my gut instinct and what I read on here. And while I like to think that Scarlett is a wonderfully behaved little girl (!! lol) I can never be quite sure if she behaves how she is supposed to. Last night I took Scarlett to a local dog park. She has gone a few times now and has had an amazing time. Last night there were many many dogs there, more than have ever been there while we have been there. There were a couple of ladies who asked me questions about her (what kind of poodle cross she was, how old she was, etc.). When I told them that she was 9 months old, they said that they couldn't believe that she was only a puppy because she behaved so well and acted so mature. This really meant a lot to me. To hear it from dog owners who don't know me or have no reason to say such nice things unless they meant it. I am very proud of my girl!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Scarlett that's lovely :congrats:


----------

